# Quick way to wire frames?



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been assembling bee equipment for a long time. I just found out about the Ross jig - looks great and I will make one up. 
Has anybody deviced a quicker way to wire-up a frame ( yes, I know, some of you use wireless frames!)
I use Full Size frames. Thanks!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I will take some pics of the jig we use to wire frames and get them to you this week.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

How about posting the pics of the jig? I'd like to see it too.

Pugs


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Have alook here ( go down a few pages)

http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/~vista/html_pubs/BEEKEEP/CHAPT2/chapt2.html


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

But what I wanted to add....there must be a quicker way?? Surely large outfits would not spend the time doing this? I mean there are beeks in the USA with 1000's of hives.:scratch:


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

we use a similar jig to the one you posted MAX, Ive heard of guys using fishing line but Im not sure that would be that much faster than wiring. We still cross wire and use electic embedders. Pugs I will get the pics posted this week


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Some things can't be done quickly. Wiring is one of them.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Wiring is a good winter project, if one plans ahead. And with bees, it's always wise to plan ahead. Of course, they're also planning ahead....:lpf:


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Winter is my time to make frames...and there's no fast way about it, particularly wiring.

I bought myself a subscription to "NFL Sunday Ticket" for the television in my workshop. I spend most of Sunday afternoon and evening watching football and nailing frames together. The time goes by quickly and it's most enjoyable. Nailing and wiring frames justifies my television.

I did, however, buy myself an electric brad nailer. This helps.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://maxhoney.homestead.com


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Grant and Steven make a good point. I will look at wiring as a form of meditation. Like milking, weeding...turning a potentially " boring" job into a positive. Thanks.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I saw pictures, from a link posted here on Beesource, of a wiring jig that had a handle which pushed in one side of the frame, so after it was wired, the handle was released and the frame side went back to its normal shape, which then tightened the wire even more. I think it was Michael Palmer's jig.

Off to send him a PM.

Pugs


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Well just get you some 30 lb test fishing line and be done with it and then go fishing....:lpf:


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

It is the little thing that help speed up the wiring. My jig has a couple One is a push down clamp to spring the frame in. helps with getting wire tie. I use a battery for fixing the wire Witch on one leg is clamp to the eye screw that the wire runs through. So I have to manly clamp only one side. Power is controlled by a switch. The broad has a backer board so that when I push wax tie to the back edge to nail the holding piece of wood. I love my Brad point drive. Hate driving small nails. just some thing to think about when you are making your wiring jig board. 
David


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"It is the little thing that help speed up the wiring."

My-smokepole - would you be able to post a photo? I would love to see your set-up.

thanks max2


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I use something like the method of this guy to make the wires tight.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

" I use something like the method of this guy to make the wires tight" - Rob lives just down the street ( about 4 or so hours away) and I use a similar principle.
It works OK but is fiddly. I'm probably not patient enough!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Pierco frames. Pull it outta the box throw it in the hive. lol Sorry I had to say it!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> Pierco frames. Pull it outta the box throw it in the hive. lol Sorry I had to say it!


True but a bit expensive to change across! And I had tried plastic frames in the past, did not like it, and changed across to all wood again.


----------

